

The Technology Behind "I Can Haz Cheezburger" - coglethorpe
http://www.coderslife.com/Articles/I-Can-Haz-Cheezburger-Interview

======
dfranke
Was this conversation transcribed by someone's secretary?

 _JA: So, you are using a Sequel server? Or are you using a database?

SP: We use Sequel Server 2005._

I guess I should be thankful it's not in lolspeak.

~~~
mahmud
> Was this conversation transcribed by someone's secretary?

How 1980s of you! Administrative Assistants are now referred to as "Cofounding
Organizational Architects", or "mom" for short.

Start me up!

------
mahmud
Isn't Icanhaz on WordPress? what sort of technology could that site possibly
have that needs a "behind the scenes" introduction?

